# 💒 LF Wedding Guests 👰 Wed 21 APR 2021 (party full!) - wedding over,  tyvm!



## jadetine (Apr 19, 2021)

Next week is my wedding anniversary! I wanted to make a nice card using a screenshot in ACNH modeled after my real life outdoor wedding, but as you can see from the image above, I'm missing a few guests. I could host this on Harv's island instead, but... I'd rather have people on the benches, plus someone to officiate!

Looking for at least 5 people!: 1 officiant to stand behind the podium, and the others to sit in the benches and throw confetti or whatever. I can pay off your house loan, order you any in game item, or you can pick items from my unorderables shop. Just make a wish and I'll spend the next day hunting for it.
Let me know if you can make it (and what party favor you would like)!


*Who:* 5 Wedding Guests (up to 7)
*What:* Renn's wedding
*Where:* Pokki Island
*When: *Wednesday, April 21, 2021 at 12PM Eastern /  4PM GMT
*Why:* <3
*How:* DODO will be visible at the top of this thread when the time comes; I'll place a warp pipe to the spot so you don't have to hurt your feet climbing cliffs
*Attire: *whatever you want to wear! (except a bridal veil, please don't upstage me 🗯) ; I can order it for you, if you don't have it




Spoiler: Invitation Response Form



Reservation Response: Yes
Guest Name: (Your IGN)
Guest Role: (Audience or Officiant)
Requested party favor:



Guest list:

@airysuit
@.MOON.
@SpaceTokki77
@xara
@Foreverfox (backup)
@Bluelady (officiant)
@Firesquids
@0ni


Hilarious outtakes of Ketchup straight up wedding crashing:







And then leaving like it ain't no thannggg (mic drop)


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 19, 2021)

Omg I absolutely love this idea! So creative and so sweet to turn to the community to help you out  this is exactly why i love animal crossing so much!
I definitely want to join and help you out, and make you happy on your anniversary and join in celebrating your love!

Reservation Response: Yes!!!! 
Guest Name: Yuta
Guest Role: Audience 
Requested party favor: non needed! I would like to write a message on your bulletin board tho, like a guestbook


----------



## jadetine (Apr 19, 2021)

airysuit said:


> Omg I absolutely love this idea! So creative and so sweet to turn to the community to help you out  this is exactly why i love animal crossing so much!
> I definitely want to join and help you out, and make you happy on your anniversary and join in celebrating your love!
> 
> Reservation Response: Yes!!!!
> ...


OMG THE BULLETIN BOARD GUESTBOOK
SO CREATIVE
I LOVE ITTTTT


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 19, 2021)

What a lovely idea  I wish I could be part of your lovely celebration  Sadly  in the UK we are in bst which is 5 pm. I am on mum duty then as teenage son starving after school.

An hour earlier or late afternoon est I would be there in a heartbeat


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 19, 2021)

This is the cutest thing!! My 19 month old son's lunch time is then, and I'm sitting here trying to decide if I can push his lunch up or back 30 mins haha.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 19, 2021)

omg, this is such a cute idea! i’d love to come <3
Reservation Response: yes pls!
Guest Name: (Your IGN) Lavender
Guest Role: audience please!
Requested party favor: none needed! i would just like to help :3

also, is there a certain way we should dress? lol


----------



## .MOON. (Apr 19, 2021)

Ahhhh this is soo cute! I absolutely LOVE this idea. I would love to join as one of your wedding guests. 

Reservation Response: Yes
Guest Name: Moon
Guest Role: Audience
Requested party favor: whatever you want me to use.


----------



## jadetine (Apr 19, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> omg, this is such a cute idea! i’d love to come <3
> Reservation Response: yes pls!
> Guest Name: (Your IGN) Lavender
> Guest Role: audience please!
> ...


Wear whatever! I think it would be hilarious to have some oddballs in the audience. Giant egg hats, heart boppers, fancy hats,  etc.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2021

@Roxxy @Foreverfox lol an hour earlier I would be busy feeding my kids; we just can't win


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2021)

oh this is so lovely!! if you wouldn’t mind a burning elmo being a part of your audience , i’d love to come!! 

reservation response: yes!!
guest name: xara
guest role: audience
requested party favour: none needed! <3


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 19, 2021)

I think I came up with a plan! I'll just give him something he can feed himself and set up with the kickstand at the table with him. He hasn't watched me play in a while, he'll enjoy it.  

Reservation Response: Yes
Guest Name: (Your IGN) Fox
Guest Role: (Audience or Officiant) Audience 
Requested party favor: I'd love a fortune cookie cart! But also just want to help, so don't go out of your way for one!


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 19, 2021)

Reservation Response: Yes
Guest Name: Celeste
Guest Role: Officiant
Requested party favor: None. Would you prefer that I look like Las Vegas Elvis, wear a religious attire, or something else?


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 19, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I think I came up with a plan! I'll just give him something he can feed himself and set up with the kickstand at the table with him. He hasn't watched me play in a while, he'll enjoy it.
> 
> Reservation Response: Yes
> Guest Name: (Your IGN) Fox
> ...


Can get any pocket camp item if @jadetine cant (and if you can why are you not on my friends list ) Would be so happy to help 

Also need a wedding gift list


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 19, 2021)

I'd love to come by, happy anniversary!

Reservation Response: Yes
Guest Name: Roxie
Guest Role: (Audience or Officiant) audience
Requested party favor:I don't need anything


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Apr 19, 2021)

I love this idea, and I would like to show my support!   even though I can not be part of the wedding visitors, I hope you´ll have a great time!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 19, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Reservation Response: Yes
> Guest Name: Celeste
> Guest Role: Officiant
> Requested party favor: None. Would you prefer that I look like Las Vegas Elvis, wear a religious attire, or something else?


I'm bummed that the hero garb is no longer available! Our officiant was reading from a Zelda guidebook when he was up front,  lol. Just wear your favorite default. People can look silly to bring some charm to the event.


----------



## CylieDanny (Apr 19, 2021)

Omg! This is so adorable, I love it

Man I wish I could join in, because it sounds lovely. But I don't think Id have the time too.. i really hope it goes well though!

Have a lovely time


----------



## 0ni (Apr 19, 2021)

THIS sounds SO FUN i'd love to attend!

Reservation Response: Yes
Guest Name: Oni
Guest Role: Audience (I wish to bask in the glory of love)
Requested party favor: I don't need anything but I'll second airysuit - I'd love to leave a message on the bulletin

This is the coolest thing


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Apr 19, 2021)

Are there spots still open?


----------



## jadetine (Apr 19, 2021)

magicalgrrrlz said:


> Are there spots still open?


Reservations are full! I'm still happy to give out party favors, since I still have plenty of order slots open!


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 19, 2021)

*I’d love to go! but I’m rather busy that day but congratulations if this is a real wedding  *


----------



## jadetine (Apr 19, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I think I came up with a plan! I'll just give him something he can feed himself and set up with the kickstand at the table with him. He hasn't watched me play in a while, he'll enjoy it.
> 
> Reservation Response: Yes
> Guest Name: (Your IGN) Fox
> ...


Did you want only one? I am happy to drop one off any time between now and the wedding.
Also,  I listed you as a backup so you don't feel rushed to feed your baby,  lol.


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 19, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Did you want only one? I am happy to drop one off any time between now and the wedding.


One is perfect! And whenever is fine!  I can even come a little early to the wedding and pick it up, if it's easier!


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 19, 2021)

Would have loved to come, I'm sure everyone will have fun


----------



## jadetine (Apr 19, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Can get any pocket camp item if @jadetine cant (and if you can why are you not on my friends list ) Would be so happy to help
> 
> Also need a wedding gift list


I don't need anything in game; just after that yellow house collectible now,  lol. 
Question: can the new years champagne be used to toast from a seated position? I can't test it right now. I might need 1 of those.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 19, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I don't need anything in game; just after that yellow house collectible now,  lol.
> Question: can the new years champagne be used to toast from a seated position? I can't test it right now. I might need 1 of those.


Let me just log on and check. Wish I could help with the yellow house


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 19, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I don't need anything in game; just after that yellow house collectible now,  lol.
> Question: can the new years champagne be used to toast from a seated position? I can't test it right now. I might need 1 of those.


Yep it can!


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 19, 2021)

Cheers, will post a couple to you now


----------



## jadetine (Apr 19, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Cheers, will post a couple to you now
> View attachment 369937


Aww lol just 1 would work since I have another,  but I appreciate it!


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 19, 2021)

Woooo yay I love that this filled up so quickly  faith in humanity restored


----------



## jadetine (Apr 19, 2021)

airysuit said:


> Woooo yay I love that this filled up so quickly  faith in humanity restored ♥


 I love this place; I never have doubts about there being good people on this planet when I look at this community.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 19, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Aww lol just 1 would work since I have another,  but I appreciate it!


Sent two, give to a guest to raise a glass on my behalf


----------



## PatootSack (Apr 19, 2021)

Omg this is so sweeeet  I can't wait to see the screenshot that comes out of this


----------



## 0ni (Apr 19, 2021)

oh oop, I think I actually missed the cut off when I replied - probably should have counted the others before me before I wrote my response lol (fr tho, no lesson will be learned from this)

Have fun y'all - hope you post some screenshots, too. I want to see the mad costumes the guests wear


----------



## Fitolink (Apr 19, 2021)

Congrats Jadetine! I’m glad you are setting this up for your anniversary! I would have loved to come by! But I hope you all have a great time! Felicidades por tu aniversario!


----------



## mayor_christin (Apr 19, 2021)

Such a fun idea!! Love how many people are so supportive and want to attend. Congratulations @jadetine on your anniversary! Can’t wait to see some screenshots of the celebration


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 19, 2021)

Aww I missed this. This is adorable. 
I hope you all have fun. Congratulations on the anniversary! 
I’m watching the thread for the photos. I hope you post them


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 19, 2021)

Happy anniversary Renn! I would've loved to attend but sadly the event appears to be all booked...and I have to work...
If I'd known sooner I would've booked the day off


----------



## Rairu (Apr 20, 2021)

I've never seen a weeding ☘ anniversary before, is it a new event with lief or is barold the mc?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy anniversary! 

I would have loved to come, but I’m very busy tomorrow and it looks like you are fully booked lol.

If you still need one of those New Years champagne bottle toasty-things (why can’t I remember what they are called lol) hit me up. Cheers!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 21, 2021)

EMERGENCY: could someone please pose as my husband? I just need a male character with black hair and brown eyes. I can provide the tux!
It won't let me have another player active during networked play

Edit: nvm, I'm marrying @Firesquids


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 21, 2021)

jadetine said:


> EMERGENCY: could someone please pose as my husband? I just need a male character with black hair and brown eyes. I can provide the tux!


Lol I can do that for you, what's the eye color?


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 21, 2021)

Is the code ok? It keeps saying oh drumsticks


----------



## .MOON. (Apr 21, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Is the code ok? It keeps saying oh drumsticks


Yea me too. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 21, 2021)

Also I'll have to borrow that tux, I only have the tailcoat on hand


----------



## jadetine (Apr 21, 2021)

@Firesquids brown eyes, dark

@Foreverfox @.MOON @Bluelady @xara @SpaceTokki77 @0ni New code up!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 21, 2021)

oops, i’m late! On my way! sorry


----------



## jadetine (Apr 21, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> oops, i’m late! On my way! sorry


No worries; plenty of flights happening and weddings never start on time

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2021

Room for 2 more!


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2021)

oh crap i’m so sorry! my switch is being a pain and won’t connect to the internet.


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 21, 2021)

Aww I forgot to write on the bulletin board! Super cute, great idea! I think I'll do this myself! My anniversary is coming up on May 19th!


----------



## .MOON. (Apr 21, 2021)

jadetine said:


> No worries; plenty of flights happening and weddings never start on time
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2021
> 
> Room for 2 more!


That was fun! Thanks for letting me be apart of your special day! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 21, 2021)

Agreed! That was super fun! I hope that you have a wonderful anniversary next week!


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 21, 2021)

I hope my expressions were adequate!
How long have you guys been married? I'm engaged and hoping to get married soon too! I just found out yesterday that my offer on a house was accepted! I'm so stoked, I want to have a backyard wedding after covid is over ☺


----------



## jadetine (Apr 21, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> I hope my expressions were adequate!
> How long have you guys been married? I'm engaged and hoping to get married soon too! I just found out yesterday that my offer on a house was accepted! I'm so stoked, I want to have a backyard wedding after covid is over ☺


O M G CONGRATS
I am so happy for you!

It has been a long 7 years... hahahha; I wish we had a simple backyard or garden wedding, but I'm happy anyway. The photos remind me of a younger, skinnier time.
He saw me wearing the wedding dress this morning when I logged in 
I was trying to play it cool but I totally messed up the surprise hahahhaha.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2021



xara said:


> oh crap i’m so sorry! my switch is being a pain and won’t connect to the internet.


Hey girl, no worries, it all worked out! Ketchup subbed for you, though she didn't stay seated, lol.


----------



## Equity (Apr 21, 2021)

Despite not having attended, I wanted to take the time to extend my best wishes to your loved ones and you.  Wishing you both another memorable year together!  I hope you’ll be able to find the time to reminisce about all the times you’ve spent with each other. May both of you be blessed with endless love and happiness. Enjoy your special day! 



Spoiler: From Cat’s-paw: Cheers!












Spoiler: Custom Designed Dress (Not My Own)



Dress: MO-50DW-JQTX-H805
Creator: MA-2573-3202-8369


----------



## mocha. (Apr 21, 2021)

Happy anniversary!!    

so wish I could have attended but was waiting for a phone call and didn’t want to run off halfway through the ceremony haha! You are so thoughtful in everything you do so it’s no surprise that you went the extra mile for your partner! Hope there are many happy years ahead for you!


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 21, 2021)

Ahh the pics are great! Lol Ketchup was soo funny.


----------



## jadetine (Apr 21, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Aww I forgot to write on the bulletin board! Super cute, great idea! I think I'll do this myself! My anniversary is coming up on May 19th!


I'm so there! You can take my wedding decor if you need it!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2021)

Lmao those pictures - Ketchup was totally scoping out the venue for the free buffet and bar then just dipped 

Congratulations and here's to many more happy years of marriage to you and your beau!


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 21, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I'm so there! You can take my wedding decor if you need it!


Yay! I have a small wedding area set up already haha  but I'll let you know if I need to borrow anything! Thank you so much!


----------



## SakuraMoon (Apr 21, 2021)

AAA I'm in on this :>
Reservation Response: Yes
Guest Name: Jasmine
Guest Role: Audience
Requested party favor: None. (Also Imma bring you a gift bc yakno, IZZA WEDDING!!!)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2021



SakuraMoon said:


> AAA I'm in on this :>
> Reservation Response: Yes
> Guest Name: Jasmine
> Guest Role: Audience
> Requested party favor: None. (Also Imma bring you a gift bc yakno, IZZA WEDDING!!!)


Edit: (Wait- oOf the party is full TvT)


----------



## MrJadetine (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi, everyone! Mr. Jadetine here. 

The other day I woke and saw her playing ACNH. And I was like "Is that a bridal dress?" She acknowledged me and changed into something else. I didn't think anything of it. She's always wearing weird outfits.

Then at lunch she unveiled that she had recreated our wedding in ACNH. It was a very cute surprise, especially with Link as the officiant and the Ketchup outtakes!

I just wanted to say thanks to you all for helping my wife do this. This community means a lot to her!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 23, 2021)

MrJadetine said:


> Hi, everyone! Mr. Jadetine here.
> 
> The other day I woke and saw her playing ACNH. And I was like "Is that a bridal dress?" She acknowledged me and changed into something else. I didn't think anything of it. She's always wearing weird outfits.
> 
> ...


I’m not crying YOU ARE

what a sweet couple you both are


----------



## Fitolink (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice pics Jadetine! I’m glad all of you had a great time! Congrats to the couple! @MrJadetine @jadetine


----------



## Serabee (Apr 23, 2021)

I just came to check out the pics... and I was not disappointed 
Love Ketchup looking at the camera like, "Oh, am I in the way? ...Well, that sounds like a 'you' problem to me."


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 24, 2021)

Did you take pictures of it? If so can I see please?


----------



## jadetine (Apr 24, 2021)

MayorSophie23 said:


> Did you take pictures of it? If so can I see please?


Yes,  I added some outtakes to the main post! Scroll to the bottom: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...apr-2021-party-full-wedding-over-tyvm.591422/


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 24, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Yes,  I added some outtakes to the main post! Scroll to the bottom: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...apr-2021-party-full-wedding-over-tyvm.591422/


Aww  that Ketchup is naughty lol


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 24, 2021)

Yesss!!! i’m so glad this turned out just as adorable as i knew it would! I’ve been watching the thread for updates and omg Ketchup crashed the wedding!! Ahh so cute! Congrats on y’all’s big day!!


----------



## PatootSack (Apr 24, 2021)

This is the sweetest thing in the entire world and I am going to c r y.


----------

